# 08/13 - Raw Discussion Thread - Hot Town, Summer In The City



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, Aug. 13, 2018: Raw Tag Team Titles on the line in Triple Threat Match*
> 
> Six nights before SummerSlam, The B-Team will defend the Raw Tag Team Championship against The Deleters of Worlds and The Revival in a Triple Threat Match. Can Curtis Axel & Bo Dallas cling to their titles heading into The Biggest Event of the Summer?


*Can The B-Team beat the odds yet again?*












> The B-Team are one of the most bewildering underdog stories in recent WWE history, transforming from perennial losers to world-beaters seemingly overnight. However, after Curtis Axel & Bo Dallas captured the Raw Tag Team Titles from The Deleters of Worlds at WWE Extreme Rules, “Woken” Matt Hardy & Bray Wyatt have stayed hot on their heels, and the hungry Revival have made clear their intent to lay waste to both teams in pursuit of Team Red’s tandem titles.
> 
> All three teams will collide in a Triple Threat Match for the Raw Tag Team Championship Monday night on Raw. Will The B-Team’s fortune finally run out? And if it does, will it be The Deleters of Worlds or Raw’s “Top Guys” who walk into SummerSlam as champions?


*Alexa Bliss on the run*












> Despite her interference in last week’s main event, Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss looked on in horror as Ronda Rousey — competing for the very first time on Raw — made Alicia Fox tap ferociously to her excruciating Armbar, sending a painful message to The Goddess before their title match at SummerSlam.
> 
> Afterward, Bliss told WWE.com that she’s not afraid of Rousey, reiterating that when The Baddest Woman on the Planet gets in the ring with her at SummerSlam, the world will see her as “nothing but an overhyped rookie.” Will Little Miss Bliss come to regret those words?


 
*Renee Young to step in on Raw announce team as guest commentator Monday night*












> Renee Young will be stepping in for Jonathan Coachman on the Raw announce team as a guest commentator this Monday night, ESPN.com reports. Coachman, meanwhile, will be fulfilling another obligation.
> 
> Young will work alongside Michael Cole and Corey Graves for all three hours of the broadcast, making this the first time a woman has called an entire episode of Raw.
> 
> Don’t miss Renee Young’s historic Raw announce team debut live this Monday at 8/7 C on USA Network.


*Paul Heyman leaves us hanging*












> In the unaired final moment of his emotional interview with Renee Young, Paul Heyman seemed to hint that there might be one way Roman Reigns can defeat Universal Champion Brock Lesnar at SummerSlam. Why he stopped himself from speaking further remains a mystery.
> 
> So, what was Heyman going to say? Does The Beast Incarnate have a weakness that has yet to be exploited, or is it something deeper than that?


 
*Seth Rollins devising a new SummerSlam strategy*












> Even though Seth Rollins is facing Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship at SummerSlam, he’s essentially also competing against the imposing Drew McIntyre. Based on what happened in this past Monday night’s Handicap Match, not even The Kingslayer can beat those odds.
> 
> In a post-match interview, Rollins admitted to WWE.com that he’s “at a loss” when it comes to dealing with The Showoff, saying “I’ve gotta figure something out.” Will we see some semblance of The Architect’s strategy on the final Raw before SummerSlam?


*Can Braun Strowman keep his composure?*












> If Braun Strowman loses to Kevin Owens at SummerSlam in any way — be it by pinfall, submission, count-out or disqualification — he will be forced to relinquish his coveted Money in the Bank contract to KO, and given the ways in which Owens has succeeded in getting under the skin of The Monster Among Men, Strowman might find himself at a rare disadvantage in a one-on-one bout.
> 
> One week after Owens stole Strowman’s contract, leading Mr. Monster in the Bank to suffer a count-out loss to Jinder Mahal, KO’s machinations got Strowman disqualified when he inadvertently struck The Modern Day Maharaja with the briefcase.
> 
> ...



I thought i read Brock was going to be there Monday. Guess he still might.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Young will work alongside Michael Cole and Corey Graves for all three hours of the broadcast, making this the *first time* a woman has called an entire episode of Raw.

Don’t miss Renee Young’s *historic* Raw announce team debut live this Monday at 8/7 C on USA Network."

The Fucking Buzzwords are already starting :eyeroll


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Stephanie to open Raw and introduce Renee on the announce team because McMahons


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I honestly do hope Steph can not dip her ladyballs into Renee's moment.


Needs more Riott Squad.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> "Young will work alongside Michael Cole and Corey Graves for all three hours of the broadcast, making this the *first time* a woman has called an entire episode of Raw.
> 
> Don’t miss Renee Young’s *historic* Raw announce team debut live this Monday at 8/7 C on USA Network."
> 
> The Fucking Buzzwords are already starting :eyeroll



You didn't think they would allow you to forget they are making "history" did you?


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Good for Renee but Steph better fuck off from this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> You didn't think they would allow you to forget they are making "history" did you?


I wonder if they even realize how much it actually devalues all these good things they are doing with their female talent when all they do is pat themselves on the back for it..

My guess is they have no clue :bosque


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

6 days to SummerSlam and I don't care. At all.

Way to go, WWE.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jedah said:


> 6 days to SummerSlam and I don't care. At all.
> 
> Way to go, WWE.



I feel like this has been the theme with legit every pay per view the past 2 or so years.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All that "history" will lead to be doing more of this. :liquor


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sad how little hype there is for a Big 4 event, and on the go home RAW too. Ah man.

Just a very underwhelming card this year, doesn't feel like there's any real big matches or talking points. I expect Takeover the previous night to blow them out of the water.

Maybe they can surprise me with my exceptions being so low, but I said the same thing for Extreme Rules & it was somehow worse than what I expected. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Sad how little hype there is for a Big 4 event, and on the go home RAW too. Ah man.
> 
> Just a very underwhelming card this year, doesn't feel like there's any real big matches or talking points. I expect Takeover the previous night to blow them out of the water.
> 
> Maybe they can surprise me with my exceptions being so low, but I said the same thing for Extreme Rules & it was somehow worse than what I expected. :lol


The Biggest thing they are hyping on their Summerslam Go Home Show, is how HISTORIC it is to have a woman on commentary for Raw :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> The Biggest thing they are hyping on their Summerslam Go Home Show, is how HISTORIC it is to have a woman on commentary for Raw :lmao


fpalm

No words, honestly.

I think it's cool that Renee is doing Commentary, but why do they have to make everything so damn unbearable with this historic shit? Ugh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> "Young will work alongside Michael Cole and Corey Graves for all three hours of the broadcast, making this the *first time* a woman has called an entire episode of Raw.
> 
> Don’t miss Renee Young’s *historic* Raw announce team debut live this Monday at 8/7 C on USA Network."
> 
> The Fucking *Buzzwords* are already starting :eyeroll


You need to focus on buzzed words. :liquor


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> The Biggest thing they are hyping on their Summerslam Go Home Show, is how HISTORIC it is to have a woman on commentary for Raw :lmao


What a fall from 20 years ago when we were on the HIGHWAY TO HELL. :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That shitty preview, but what's new?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wish Reene luck working commentary on the show but won't be catching the show live (again).

I'll tune in for SummerSlam and depending on how things go there I may or may not get back to watching live.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> The Biggest thing they are hyping on their Summerslam Go Home Show, is how HISTORIC it is to have a woman on commentary for Raw :lmao


:brock4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*HISTORY*


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Nothing about this looks interesting. Raw has been garbage at least since WM, and rather than improving, may even be getting progressively worse.

Drew and Dolph are being booked like clowns, which is all kinds of stupid.

More of Raw throwing everything and the kitchen sink at Reigns to get his boring ass over, complete with this moronic 'Brock is such a bad person!' nonsense.

I've never given a fuck about the B team, and probably never will. If you're going to make a team an incompetent comedy act joke, don't make them the champions ffs. Dash and Dawson are great but have mostly been booked like trash.

Jinder and Braun? Don't give a shit. What will Braun flip over this week?!?!? How will Braun destroy KO this week?!?!? Who cares.

Women's division is largely just a joke at this point.

Virtually 3 hours of trash every Monday night, without fail.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Damn, what has WWE done to us all. We're all pessimistic bastards now. 

:sadbecky


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The new WoW expansion comes out on Monday so at least I have something that will keep me from watching this train wreck. I might not even watch Summerslam and just watch Takeover which we all know will be the best show of the week/end anyways.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The big stories and persons for this Raw are: Renee Young on commentary, Jinder Mahal running from Strowman, a tag team geek Battle Royal, a Paul Heyman promo, and the awful Ziggler Rollins feud.

:nash


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They better announce Riott Squad vs Bayley/Sasha/Ember or I'll post angrily on this forum.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Another *historic*ally underwhelming preview.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Constable Corbin vs. Roman Reigns in a Brock Lesnar's medium well Steak on a Pole match


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Can Raw fall so low that it's actually good to watch already?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't see Renee being out there at the start of the show. They will introduce her to kick off the show and it will be be done by the leader of the Women's Evolution :steph


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

While I appreciate the depth of Smackdown's tag division, the raw offering is so blah in that respect that it's honestly not worth having.

The most "exciting" ( term used very loosely ) duo consists of a forty something watered down TNAer and a lost his mojo midcarder. They really ought to consider moving The Usos or The Bar to Raw and giving them a long run at the top of the division.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hopefully this is our final Raw without Deano!!


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Thinking about the fact that this is the last Raw before fucking SummerSlam and off the top of my head the only matches I could think of is Roman/Lesner and Rhonda/Bliss. It took a good few mins to remember who AJ was facing. After Corbin/Finn and the SDL women's triple threat I seriously can't remember anything else.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hopefully this is our final Raw without Deano!!


We can only hope. The show desperately needs him (well... not just him, but he'd be a big help).


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hopefully this is our final Raw without Deano!!


Unless they have him return on this RAW instead of the big stage SummerSlam


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> We can only hope. The show desperately needs him (well... not just him, but he'd be a big help).


As nice as it will be to have Ambrose back, even he can't help drag RAW back into a watchable state.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Go home show before Summerslam, hoping this is the last RAW with a part time champ.


----------



## norris22 (Jun 20, 2016)

Raw 2018 logo white
WWE Raw: Aug. 13, 2018
RAW

PREVIEW

WWE Raw preview, Aug. 13, 2018: Raw Tag Team Titles on the line in Triple Threat Match

Six nights before SummerSlam, The B-Team will defend the Raw Tag Team Championship against The Deleters of Worlds and The Revival in a Triple Threat Match. Can Curtis Axel & Bo Dallas cling to their titles heading into The Biggest Event of the Summer? Plus, Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss faces Natalya one-on-one and Seth Rollins meets Dolph Ziggler for their Intercontinental Title Match contract signing!
MONDAY, AUG 13 | 8/7 PMC

GREENSBORO COLLISEUM 
GREENSBORO, NC

Get Tickets
WHERE TO WATCH WHEN TO WATCH
MONDAY, AUG 13 | 8/7 PMC

Raw Preview :
Full Details

Can The B-Team beat the odds yet again?
The B-Team vs. The Revival: Raw, Aug. 6, 201802:02
The B-Team are one of the most bewildering underdog stories in recent WWE history, transforming from perennial losers to world-beaters seemingly overnight. However, after Curtis Axel & Bo Dallas captured the Raw Tag Team Titles from The Deleters of Worlds at WWE Extreme Rules, “Woken” Matt Hardy & Bray Wyatt have sta...See More
Featured Superstars
Curtis Axel Curtis Axel
Bo Dallas Bo Dallas
Matt Hardy Matt Hardy
Bray Wyatt Bray Wyatt
Dash Wilder Dash Wilder
Scott Dawson Scott Dawson
B-Team vs. Revival
Photos: Axel & Bo look to continue their incredible winning streak against Dash & Dawson


Natalya faces Alexa Bliss before SummerSlam title bout
Natalya vs. Alexa Bliss
Despite her interference in last week’s main event, Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss watched in horror as Ronda Rousey — competing for the very first time on Raw — made Alicia Fox tap ferociously to her excruciating Armbar, sending a painful message to The Goddess before their title match at SummerSlam. This week on ...See More
Featured Superstars
Ronda Rousey Ronda Rousey
Alexa Bliss Alexa Bliss
Alicia Fox Alicia Fox
Ronda Rousey vs. Alicia Fox: Raw, Aug. 6, 2018
Ronda Rousey vs. Alicia Fox: Raw, Aug. 6, 2018

Alexa Bliss promises to expose Ronda Rousey at SummerSlam: WWE.com Exclusive, Aug. 6, 2018
Alexa Bliss promises to expose Ronda Rousey at SummerSlam: WWE.com Exclusive, Aug. 6, 2018


Renee Young to step in on Raw announce team as guest commentator Monday night
Renee Young will be stepping in for Jonathan Coachman on the Raw announce team as a guest commentator this Monday night, ESPN.com reports. Coachman, meanwhile, will be fulfilling another obligation. 

Young will work alongside Michael Cole and Corey Graves for all three hours of the broadcast, making this the first t...
Renee Young gets some key advice before her Raw commentating milestone: WWE.com Exclusive, Aug. 9, 201802:17
See More
Featured Superstars
Renee Young Renee Young
Paul Heyman breaks his silence about Brock Lesnar: Raw, Aug. 6, 2018
Tearful Paul Heyman breaks his silence about Brock Lesnar

Renee Young and Paige pull an epic luggage prank on Becky Lynch: WWE Now
Find out why Renee Young stuffed herself into Becky Lynch's luggage

The many looks of Renee Young: photos
Photos: The many looks of Renee Young


Intercontinental Championship contract signing set
Intercontinental Championship contract signing
Even though Seth Rollins is facing Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship at SummerSlam, he’s essentially also competing against the imposing Drew McIntyre. Based on what happened in this past Monday night’s Handicap Match, not even The Kingslayer can beat those odds.

Live on Raw, Rollins will meet Zigg...drupal-entity widgetSee More
Featured Superstars
Seth Rollins Seth Rollins
Dolph Ziggler Dolph Ziggler
Drew McIntyre Drew McIntyre
Seth Rollins needs a SummerSlam strategy: WWE.com Exclusive, Aug. 6, 2018
Seth Rollins needs a SummerSlam strategy: WWE.com Exclusive, Aug. 6, 2018

Rollins vs. Dolph & Drew
Photos: The Architect must design the perfect game plan for handicap clash with Dolph & Drew


Paul Heyman leaves us hanging
Unaired final moment of Paul Heyman's Raw interview: WWE.com Exclusive, Aug. 7, 201801:28
In the unaired final moment of his emotional interview with Renee Young, Paul Heyman seemed to hint that there might be one way Roman Reigns can defeat Universal Champion Brock Lesnar at SummerSlam. Why he stopped himself from speaking further remains a mystery.

So, what was Heyman going to say? Does The Beast Incar...See More
Featured Superstars
Paul Heyman Paul Heyman
Brock Lesnar Brock Lesnar
Roman Reigns Roman Reigns
Brock Lesnar assaults Paul Heyman and Kurt Angle: Raw, July 30, 2018
Brock Lesnar assaults Paul Heyman and Kurt Angle: Raw, July 30, 2018

Universal Champion Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns 
Can Reigns overcome his demons by besting The Beast for the Universal Title?




PREVIEW

WWE Raw preview, Aug. 13, 2018: Raw Tag Team Titles on the line in Triple Threat Match

Six nights before SummerSlam, The B-Team will defend the Raw Tag Team Championship against The Deleters of Worlds and The Revival in a Triple Threat Match. Can Curtis Axel & Bo Dallas cling to their titles heading into The Biggest Event of the Summer? Plus, Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss faces Natalya one-on-one and Seth Rollins meets Dolph Ziggler for their Intercontinental Title Match contract signing!
MONDAY, AUG 13 | 8/7 PMC

GREENSBORO COLLISEUM 
GREENSBORO, NC

Get Tickets
WHERE TO WATCH WHEN TO WATCH
MONDAY, AUG 13 | 8/7 PMC

Raw Preview :
Full Details

Can The B-Team beat the odds yet again?
The B-Team vs. The Revival: Raw, Aug. 6, 201802:02
The B-Team are one of the most bewildering underdog stories in recent WWE history, transforming from perennial losers to world-beaters seemingly overnight. However, after Curtis Axel & Bo Dallas captured the Raw Tag Team Titles from The Deleters of Worlds at WWE Extreme Rules, “Woken” Matt Hardy & Bray Wyatt have sta...See More
Featured Superstars
Curtis Axel Curtis Axel
Bo Dallas Bo Dallas
Matt Hardy Matt Hardy
Bray Wyatt Bray Wyatt
Dash Wilder Dash Wilder
Scott Dawson Scott Dawson
B-Team vs. Revival
Photos: Axel & Bo look to continue their incredible winning streak against Dash & Dawson


Natalya faces Alexa Bliss before SummerSlam title bout
Natalya vs. Alexa Bliss
Despite her interference in last week’s main event, Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss watched in horror as Ronda Rousey — competing for the very first time on Raw — made Alicia Fox tap ferociously to her excruciating Armbar, sending a painful message to The Goddess before their title match at SummerSlam. This week on ...See More
Featured Superstars
Ronda Rousey Ronda Rousey
Alexa Bliss Alexa Bliss
Alicia Fox Alicia Fox
Ronda Rousey vs. Alicia Fox: Raw, Aug. 6, 2018
Ronda Rousey vs. Alicia Fox: Raw, Aug. 6, 2018

Alexa Bliss promises to expose Ronda Rousey at SummerSlam: WWE.com Exclusive, Aug. 6, 2018
Alexa Bliss promises to expose Ronda Rousey at SummerSlam: WWE.com Exclusive, Aug. 6, 2018


Renee Young to step in on Raw announce team as guest commentator Monday night
Renee Young will be stepping in for Jonathan Coachman on the Raw announce team as a guest commentator this Monday night, ESPN.com reports. Coachman, meanwhile, will be fulfilling another obligation. 

Young will work alongside Michael Cole and Corey Graves for all three hours of the broadcast, making this the first t...
Renee Young gets some key advice before her Raw commentating milestone: WWE.com Exclusive, Aug. 9, 201802:17
See More
Featured Superstars
Renee Young Renee Young
Paul Heyman breaks his silence about Brock Lesnar: Raw, Aug. 6, 2018
Tearful Paul Heyman breaks his silence about Brock Lesnar

Renee Young and Paige pull an epic luggage prank on Becky Lynch: WWE Now
Find out why Renee Young stuffed herself into Becky Lynch's luggage

The many looks of Renee Young: photos
Photos: The many looks of Renee Young


Intercontinental Championship contract signing set
Intercontinental Championship contract signing
Even though Seth Rollins is facing Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship at SummerSlam, he’s essentially also competing against the imposing Drew McIntyre. Based on what happened in this past Monday night’s Handicap Match, not even The Kingslayer can beat those odds.

Live on Raw, Rollins will meet Zigg...drupal-entity widgetSee More
Featured Superstars
Seth Rollins Seth Rollins
Dolph Ziggler Dolph Ziggler
Drew McIntyre Drew McIntyre
Seth Rollins needs a SummerSlam strategy: WWE.com Exclusive, Aug. 6, 2018
Seth Rollins needs a SummerSlam strategy: WWE.com Exclusive, Aug. 6, 2018

Rollins vs. Dolph & Drew
Photos: The Architect must design the perfect game plan for handicap clash with Dolph & Drew


Paul Heyman leaves us hanging
Unaired final moment of Paul Heyman's Raw interview: WWE.com Exclusive, Aug. 7, 201801:28
In the unaired final moment of his emotional interview with Renee Young, Paul Heyman seemed to hint that there might be one way Roman Reigns can defeat Universal Champion Brock Lesnar at SummerSlam. Why he stopped himself from speaking further remains a mystery.

So, what was Heyman going to say? Does The Beast Incar...See More
Featured Superstars
Paul Heyman Paul Heyman
Brock Lesnar Brock Lesnar
Roman Reigns Roman Reigns
Brock Lesnar assaults Paul Heyman and Kurt Angle: Raw, July 30, 2018
Brock Lesnar assaults Paul Heyman and Kurt Angle: Raw, July 30, 2018

Universal Champion Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns 
Can Reigns overcome his demons by besting The Beast for the Universal Title?


Can Braun Strowman keep his composure?
Braun Strowman vs. Jinder Mahal: Raw, Aug. 6, 201802:24
If Braun Strowman loses to Kevin Owens at SummerSlam in any way — be it by pinfall, submission, count-out or disqualification — he will be forced to relinquish his coveted Money in the Bank contract to KO, and given the ways in which Owens has succeeded in getting under the skin of The Monster Among Men, Strowman mig...See More
Featured Superstars



https://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2018-08-13#full-detail-40046905


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will the go home show be historic?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Too good not to share:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So a contract signing between Seth and Dolph is now set for Raw. Hopefully we'll get a decent segment out of it. Could see Seth maybe dropping hints that a certain someone may have his back if needed at Summerslam....

Also curious to see how Renee does on commentary too.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Fingers crossed Drew nukes both these fucking jamokes in epic fashion, and then signs the contract to FINALLY make this wretched feud worth suffering through


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke

HISTORY, HISTORIC, FIRST TIME EVER night brehs :liquor


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

You guys ready for *"HISTORY*" to be made tonight?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> You guys ready for *"HISTORY*" to be made tonight?


I can't wait for the *HISTORIC* lowest ratings for a Go Home RAW. :Cocky


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I can't wait for the *HISTORIC* lowest ratings for a Go Home RAW. :Cocky


On the go home show to a PPV with the culmination of such an EPIC 4 year feud, NO WAY :heston


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> On the go home show to a PPV with the culmination of such an EPIC 4 year feud, NO WAY :heston


Far more important than the guy their paying a shit load to and their supposed top belt of the show :brock4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock said:


> Far more important than the guy their paying a shit load to and their supposed top belt of the show :brock4


:brock4


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Honestly THIS is the last show b4 Summer Slam & all I've got are these gif's about the preview....

Renee as guest commentator is fine but YOU know what they're going to do with a #SlappyMcBITCH intro is like......









Then of course there's the on going theme of "Da Big Dwag" and the Es never ending battle to get him over & have fans watch.....
















#SaveMeNXT you're MY only hope


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Donnie said:


> Fingers crossed Drew nukes both these fucking jamokes in epic fashion, and then signs the contract to FINALLY make this wretched feud worth suffering through


Drew as champion :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> You guys ready for *"HISTORY*" to be made tonight?


I am surprised that the History Channel isn't airing RAW tbh, with all the HISTORY that has been made :grin2:


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I wasn’t planning on going, but I enjoy live events... ugh... what to do...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I am surprised that the History Channel isn't airing RAW tbh, with all the HISTORY that has been made :grin2:


I could see it now lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Heyman probably the only thing worth watching then.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> I wasn’t planning on going, but I enjoy live events... ugh... what to do...





Spoiler: Raw



It will suck



The last Raw I went to live sucked BAD, even if the some of the show is alright, there is just so much dark time and time of them just showing you commercials on the titantron, and mostly of stuff that has already happened :lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Spoiler: Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeahhhh, I’m thinking it’s probably a bad idea. I don’t even know what’s going on/what the storylines are at this point, and 2 of the 4 people I’d want to see probably won’t even be there (Cena and Lesnar)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> Yeahhhh, I’m thinking it’s probably a bad idea. I don’t even know what’s going on/what the storylines are at this point, and 2 of the 4 people I’d want to see probably won’t even be there (Cena and Lesnar)


Cena will not be there for sure, and I don't think Lesnar is advertised


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

On the other hand, it would be impressive if they managed to get a Worst Raw of the Year out of this show, considering how steep the competition is, since Raw has been consistently shit.


----------



## Cringe (Apr 24, 2018)

I assume no Lesnar because hes a fuckin dick.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cringe said:


> I assume no Lesnar because hes a fuckin dick.


Yep b/c he should totally show up for free and it has nothing to do with the Moron who negoiated his contract and is in charge of his booking :brock4


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

All I want form this show is the Riott Squad announced for Summerslam

I am going to be massively disappointed.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They really need to do something big tonight, but they won't.

The lack of any big talking points this year for a Big 4 is seriously concerning. The only thing keeping me somewhat intrigued in the RAW World Title scene is Braun as MITB holder.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I'd bet money that later tonight, they'll suddenly advertise Brock for the show, claiming he has been seen in the building uninvited or some shit.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> They really need to do something big tonight, but they won't.
> 
> The lack of any big talking points this year for a Big 4 is seriously concerning. The only thing keeping me somewhat intrigued in the RAW World Title scene is Braun as MITB holder.


Why so negative about the A Show? :mj


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gonna be another sad RAW with a tribute before it. :gameover


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Jason Jordan gonna save Seth Rollins at SS. 8*D*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

only part of this worth watching will be the tribute to neidhart

hot town boring in the city


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Why do negative about the A Show? :mj


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Wonder who will return 1st though: Ambrose or Jordan? Oh and hoping this is the last RAW ever with Lesnar as champ.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I get with Royal Rumble the half assed it since they thought the women's rumble would be all they needed. Same with WM and Ronda.
But this one just seems terrible. The raws leading up to it are pretty shallow. Outside of Ronda's stuff, none of it seems like there's legit beef.
Seth needs someone in his corner. Otherwise it'll just be a repeat of whatever the last PPV was.
Braun and KO are still stale at this point. We get it, they both swap if they're face or heel depending on the episode.

It's bothering me that Corbin's story is the only one that seems interesting and has actual heat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd be shocked if it didn't suck.


----------



## norris22 (Jun 20, 2016)

EXCLUSIVE: Constable @BaronCorbinWWE AND @FinnBalor will be in action tonight on #RAW...but in SEPARATE matches! pic.twitter.com/lSkLcbu7eY
5:07 PM - 13 Aug 2018

https://mobile.twitter.com/WWE/status/1029097195239174144#tweet_1029097195239174144

WWE announced two match for raw tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> I'd be shocked if it didn't suck.


Even getting a decent RAW is a shock these days. :lol

Would love to finally get hyped for Summerslam a little bit, but I think SD will do a better job.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Even getting a decent RAW is a shock these days. :lol
> 
> Would love to finally get hyped for Summerslam a little bit, but I think SD will do a better job.


Yeah, the fish rots from the head and with the top storyline on this show, well, you know..

I hope so about SD. But even their top storyline (AJ/Joe) has been booked terribly.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, the fish rots from the head and with the top storyline on this show, well, you know..
> 
> I hope so about SD. But even their top storyline (AJ/Joe) has been booked terribly.


Yeah, AJ/Joe has been weird. It would have been better if they were allowed to acknowledge their TNA past, but :vince

Miz/Bryan has been pretty decent segment wise.

Still, their matches on paper are far better, you wouldn't think RAW was supposed to be the flagship show right now.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm going against my better judgement and watching this tonight, basically just for Renee. Good chance even she can't pull me through 3 hours of trash though. If I can even make it to 1h30 I'll be surprised.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crasp said:


> I'm going against my better judgement and watching this tonight, basically just for Renee. Good chance even she can't pull me through 3 hours of trash though. If I can even make it to 1h30 I'll be surprised.


You live in the UK & you're watching Live?










Maybe Dean will return tonight instead of Summerslam, and you can rub it in my face that I missed seeing his return Live. :ambrose


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I usually watch it live and I'm in the same timezone as the UK

I'm also using alcohol to drink myself silly to enjoy it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I used to stay up for Go Home RAW's pretty much all the time, in a way I kinda' miss it. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I probably will enjoy RAW tonight since I am drunk for the first time in years :grin2:


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

If I got drunk I'd just fall asleep. And I wouldn't be watching it if I had anywhere I had to be tomorow morning.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

raw will be shite, so gifs a plenty tonight


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

This is the go-home show for one of the biggest PPVs of the year.

Just think about that for a second. Let it register. Let it sink in....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> This is the go-home show for one of the biggest PPVs of the year.
> 
> Just think about that for a second. Let it register. Let it sink in....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I want to be excited for this, but watching RAW is increasingly becoming a chore for me. We'll see how tonight goes.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I guess Ambrose maybe returning tonight is the only reason to watch this unless Brock shows up and beats down Roman. Braun and KO I just don’t get. Funny how they’ve almost ruined my two favorite wrestlers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

No card leak?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Here's a drinking game; Drink every time Renee lisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Dean does return, he's sure to get the pop of the night. roud


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't want Dean to return tonight tbh. He deserves a bigger return at a big PPV, not on the go-home episode of a PPV. Go-home episodes suck, Dean is worth more than that.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Emperor said:


> No card leak?


nothing as of yet, should be up during the first segment which is kurt angle starting us off with roman reigns


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Steak of Lesnar... Eat it in medium-well, maaaannnn!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Coach isn't here. The RAW is easily one of the best so far this year


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> Coach isn't here. The RAW is easily one of the best so far this year


but the ass cole is


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I can feel the history flowing in my ass even before the show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am tired of "history being made" lol :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

the_hound said:


> but the ass cole is


Cole reminds us that Sarah Logan is a viking.
He's good.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

rousey kicks it off, just read the spoilers and it looks fucking awful


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

WELCOME TO RAWWWW


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the_hound said:


> but the ass cole is


Of course he is, how are we supposed to know whether DA BIG DAWG is gonna hunt or not? :cole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I can smell historical ratings right now.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

No graphic for Jim Neidhart?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

the_hound said:


> rousey kicks it off, just read the spoilers and it looks fucking awful


To the surprise of nobody... :heyman6


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Ronda > Roman for summerslam?

Good idea WWE. Put the one person who gets fucking cheered over everyone else.
And no steph being "LADY BALLS HERSTORY IN THE MAKING"


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow. Really? Having Ronda do this... why no moment of silence?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Yeah Renee Young is gonna annoy the hell out of me tonight. Thank god for Corey Graves


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I want a promo between Ronda Rousey and Roman Reigns, it'll be a the safest way to commit suicide.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this better not be used as a story line prop


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Wow. Really? Having Ronda do this... why no moment of silence?


I get why considered her own but still I figure she did it due to actual friendship


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Having Ronda announce this? fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

the_hound said:


> rousey kicks it off, just read the spoilers and it looks fucking awful


PM?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

it's being used as an angle
go fuck yourself vince


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Love Ember. Hate the corny "Shenom" nickname.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Spoiler: Card leak - LOL



Roman Reigns will have a promo interrupted by Paul Heyman.* Brock Lesnar will attack Reigns after Heyman sprays him with pepper spray.* It was all a ruse for Heyman and Lesnar



This company :sodone

Summerslam is going to be a shitshow, FYI do not watch anything but the main event.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice to see Ember has been let out of the hiding closet.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Cool hat tho


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F this company.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank God. Alexa Bliss save us.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is Mickey hurt or did Bliss and Foxy just become friends one day out of nowhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What the hell is Alicia wearing


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Shenom is such a stupid nickname :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> PM?


sent m8


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Ember gets her first loss and it's ignored but instead she's being Ronda's friend?

I have no idea. I think I'm already drunk or this time it's more fuckery than usual


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Renee is money, but turn up her fucking mic and EQ it. Women always sound muted and no cut through on commentary.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Hooker T outchea lookin like Poison Ivy fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Renee's voice is already annoying and I know her horrible commentary from NXT so this is gonna be a long night. 

Ember needs to be pushed she's so damn talented. Hell an Ember/Ruby Riott feud over the title would be really good, but sadly wont happen anytime soon with all these other awful overpushed women.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

the_hound said:


> sent m8


What a shit show :ha


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

every single thing the women do just seems so forced and not natural. They all are just horribly over acting and look like they had a paint by numbers done on their faces.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Mickie James get injured or something cos now Alicia is Alexa's bitch :lol

This also sounds like a good crowd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Overrated? Pot meet kettle.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Gonna have dudes put Ronda over lol this company why am I watching this the script is trash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

This is horrible.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Atleast she got the scuffed Braun Strowman


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Alexa always says “OVERHYPED ROOKIE” as if it’s this big shocking inappropriate vicious swear word


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Um Ronda did beat up the security the other week
Unless it's APA, it's not going to happen.

The two fat ones do look in elite shape


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Did Mickie James get injured or something cos now Alicia is Alexa's bitch :lol
> 
> This also sounds like a good crowd.


I was wondering the same thing about Mickie.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So stupid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dude is like ah hell naw...I don't get paid enough for this.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wow that was smooth as fuck from rousey


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

#scrunchyface


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I can't fucking take it.
This has gone from 'this is disgusting' to 'what the fuck she's beating Lesnar clearly for the title'
This is hilarious


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

This feud sucks.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

why cant Rhonda gets some clothes that fit her. She is always pulling and fixing everything she wears. She is just so robotic. I am over this whole shit experiment


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

We've finally found him. The one security guard that had enough sense to get the hell out of the ring, lol.

Hot opener.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Thought I'd tune in to RAW this week and I'm already thinking this may have been a mistake.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I was wondering the same thing about Mickie.




Makes three of us lol I posted the same thing above. I’d assume so if they just swapped lackeys for no reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Alexa has a unique ability to absolutely kill the atmosphere of any show.

Ronda is fucking badass.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Eh where is Mickie?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That feminist icon with dat girl power. :trips8


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

security guards looked like the guys who tried out for but didn't get picked up in the wyatt family.

Glad to Big Bob can still make a living.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Really good opener. Killer promo by Alexa. Security guard running was hilarious :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029139241828274178


-XERO- said:


> Damn.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd were really in to that opening segment. Refreshing when your used to the same old promos from Kurt and/or Roman to open the show every week. Good to mix it up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, they were serious about this being a match. Okay then.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I liked Alexa's work.
She can't compete with Ronda physically. She's doing her part well.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

At lease Roman didn't open the show


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Showing a promo for Roman and Brock in the middle of this match :lmao


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> Alexa has a unique ability to absolutely kill the atmosphere of any show.
> 
> Ronda is fucking badass.


Ronda is fucking boring! Alexa is the only one entertaining in this feud! Rousey sucks!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

another advert, we're just back from one for fucks sake


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

the world's been discussing Roman Reigns?

What world is this? The tiny yard that he's da big dawg of?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

WTF, do they often do PPV comercials during a match like that? that sucked donkeynuts.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Alexis bliss has the best mic skills of all the divas imo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I will never understand why Alexa always wrestles in a t-shirt, what a waste of a boob job


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well so far Cole has had to throw a line out twice for Renee to add something. I wish they just went with Cole/Corey...


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Eh where is Mickie?


Injured, which is why last week they were making out like Alicia was some big time succesful veteran last week. They clearly still went with the script they had planned for Mickie vs Rousey which they had been teasing a few times before Mickie's injury. Complete copy and past job :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So where is Anvil's In Memoriam?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029158705802035201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029158757429911553


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial break.

Fuck off.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

another fucking advert


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Proxy said:


> Really good opener. Killer promo by Alexa. Security guard running was hilarious :lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

JFC. What's the damn ratio of commercial to actual content here?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I hope they make Renee Young a permanent commentator


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

LOL. Alexa is super safe style. Bryan and Booker T need to rip her apart in a interview. 

She was actually doing better in the ring when she first got called up. How she getting more scared as time goes on?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

All these commercials trying to hide how bad Alexa Bliss is in the ring?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I think Renee just botched


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I would have died if he had jumped back in and took her down.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This Rousey stuff is so cringy.
Having her beat up four guys eight times bigger than her fpalm

She's no fucking Goldberg.

And people wonder why so many people don't take this women's crap serious when it's so obviously phony.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

In a 3 hour show is it really necessary to do picture on picture to show hype packages for PPV matches during TV matches? 3 hours often seems like a stretch, so why not have the matches and the hype packages separately? Kill some time that way, have less filler on the show.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Himiko said:


> I hope they make Renee Young a permanent commentator


She's not doing bad at all. A lot better than Coach that's over half a year with both of them and still awkward in conversing.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kayfabe-wise, Ronda should win the Universal Championship very soon.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Himiko said:


> I hope they make Renee Young a permanent commentator


That could be the most evil thing anyone has ever said on here...


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> I will never understand why Alexa always wrestles in a t-shirt, what a waste of a boob job


To sell merch.

Alexa clearly loves cash.

A few extra merch bucks is more important to her than contributing to a decent television product.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

It hurts me to say this, but Renee sucks on commentary


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> This Rousey stuff is so cringy.
> Having her beat up four guys eight times bigger than her fpalm
> 
> She's no fucking Goldberg.
> ...


In fairness it's Ronda. She's literally a judo expert. I'd say she could flip most guys without experience.

Though the punching still gets me and the kick was hilarious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

5 time champ? Sounds legit. :heston


----------



## Father Figure (Aug 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> I will never understand why Alexa always wrestles in a t-shirt, what a waste of a boob job


Her, Ember and Liv have gotten chubby around their abdomen. Maybe to cover up? It's hard on the road to eat well (or vegan)


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Disruptive_One said:


> To sell merch.
> 
> Alexa clearly loves cash.
> 
> A few extra merch bucks is more important to her than contributing to a decent television product.


What a load of bull crap!


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> That could be the most evil thing anyone has ever said on here...


Why do you think this? To me seems like she at the very least would bring more personality than Coach.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Thing about Renee compared to Coach is she's at least trying to fucking talk to Cole and Corey. Coach just acts like he's a solo act and only responds when he wants to make his own thought that he thinks is more valid. Renee is trying to speak with them instead of over them and it's a lot better even if she's green at it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Renee needs to stop saying "oh!" to every single big move lol.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Renee is actually good


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Renee needs to stop saying "oh!" to every single big move lol.


Fuck sake, I'm starting to notice it now. Now all she needs is word of the hour


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ that was a fucking massive botch


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I unmute the TV and have already heard "OH!" from Renee like 4 times in under a minute.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

B B B BOTCH


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Alicia is a 10 year veteran and can't even break up a pin correctly? :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this is actually good commentary since MAGGLE isnt really allowing renee to get a word in edgewise so it's almost like there's only 2 commentators instead of 3

wish it could be renee and corey out there no MAGGLE instead of MAGGLE running his mouth and corey getting a few lines while renee gets nothing except obvious vince yelling at MAGGLE "SHUT UP LOOK AT YOUR SCRIPT HERE'S A RENEE LINE" then back to MAGGLE Motormouth


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So is Ronda's shoulder legitimately broken? One tap from Alexa and she goes down


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

wow renee young is terrible


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ronda stands tall, so that means she's gonna lose at SS, right?

:lol


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Why not let Renee lead during the Women's matches?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What the hell was that by Ronda? LOL just spamming sloppy Judo throws.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Alicia fucking Fox is awful. Holy shit she just made Ember have to sell that despicable attempt at a pin breakup.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Good match. They did the DQ a little funny tho. I'm not even mad at this first 30 minutes anymore, I sat to watch. I usually have Raw and Smackdown as background noise.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Graves is holding back you can tell since he cant dare say anything to Renee that might come off has hurtful to someone.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ronda - Takes out 4 huge male security guards, gets taken out by Alexa Bliss..... okay [emoji849][emoji19]??


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Contract signing? Interesting... :hmm

What's the kayfabe explanation for some matches getting contract signings and most others not?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Proxy said:


> Why not let Renee lead during the Women's matches?


Because it'd just be a another Byron Saxton post Wrestlemania 31 situation.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Showstopper said:


> Ronda stands tall, so that means she's gonna lose at SS, right?
> 
> :lol



I hope so. IMO she is to green to win the belt.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I say it every week, Alicia Fox is bad at everything. Im so happy she proves me right every week. How she still has a job is ridiculous.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Ember vs Rousey could potentially be a good PPV match in the future. Also I know Bliss isn't the best in the ring, but damn if she doesn't have good heel charisma when booked properly.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Other than saying "oh!' after every move, Renee is better than Coach. At least she hasn't said something stupid yet. 

Although being better than Coach isn't saying much. 

Sent from my LG-D950 using Tapatalk


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Ronda stands tall, so that means she's gonna lose at SS, right?
> 
> :lol


Hopefully! She would be the most boring Women's Champion ever! She is bad at acting and bad at selling moves!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

spagbol said:


> Ember vs Rousey could potentially be a good PPV match in the future. Also I know Bliss isn't the best in the ring, but damn if she doesn't have good heel charisma when booked properly.


Honestly the thing with Ronda is she's willing to go with more force. Sarah and Ember would be great working with her. All three of them can go hard when needed.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I love Ember. She got a decent match out of Bliss.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm more surprised they made Alexa wrestle a full 20 minute match.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Ronda taking out 4 security guards in not legit when she lost to Amanda Nunes in 48 seconds


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> Honestly the thing with Ronda is she's willing to go with more force. Sarah and Ember would be great working with her. All three of them can go hard when needed.


True, but I'm not sure if they'll ever book Logan strong enough to be a decent match up for Ronda. For me Logan's good in the ring and all but other than that I'm meh on her.


----------



## Father Figure (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm gonna go to a bar do happy hour. I read the leaked script and Raw sounds awful:

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/973gy2/raw_spoilers_leaked_script/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This recap again.

:lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I have a feeling Ambrose is returning to save Seth during the contract signing segment. Then Summerslam he turns.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Alicia is a 10 year veteran and can't even break up a pin correctly? :lol


Why is she still even employed?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Just here to ask. Should I watch this RAW?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In case you haven't heard this ad nauseam.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

enough of this fucking recap with these sound effects making me think my sound is fucking up and about to crash my computer (been getting that dumb WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR crash caused by some kinda sound driver problem keep "fixing" it then it comes back)


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm what stupid angle are they playing here? KO or Strowman becoming Paul Heyman guys? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> In fairness it's Ronda. She's literally a judo expert. I'd say she could flip most guys without experience.
> 
> Though the punching still gets me and the kick was hilarious.


Oh please, judo expert ... There is a reason there are weight classes in REAL fighting. She is 130 pound. In a real fight between a 130 pound woman and a 260 pound guy, the girl tries that judo throw, all you need to do is sandbag her and grab her in a headlock with the other arm, done.

Complete shite. 

Especially 4 against 1.

Are we supposed to believe it's real? Then don't make it so fucking fake.
Are we supposed to think it's all bullshit? Then don't pretend it's real.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Just here to ask. Should I watch this RAW?




No 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Oh please, judo expert ... There is a reason there are weight classes in REAL fighting. She is 130 pound. In a real fight between a 130 pound woman and a 260 pound guy, the girl tries that judo throw, all you need to do is sandbag her and grab her in a headlock with the other arm, done.
> 
> Complete shite.
> 
> ...


well yeah obese men would most likely be harder to flip for her
but if we're going with obese then Nia would take out the average sized man


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029006919300796417


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Just here to ask. Should I watch this RAW?


May be better off watching the clips on YouTube.

Sent from my LG-D950 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

why is the CONSTABLE wrestling ?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Get rid of this atrocious attire please. He's a poor man's Corporate Kane


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029006919300796417


I hope we all get fisted! It's been too long!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cole is looking extra portly tonight.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why are they still keeping Corbin around? Am I missing something?


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

I like Corbin better than Sami Zayn or Dean Ambrose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Y2 Ziggles still having an identity crisis I see.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Just here to ask. Should I watch this RAW?


No


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im guessing Gable here.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>












I demand this gif be deleted.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This doesn't feel like a go-home show to SummerSlam at all thus far.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Breeze sighting!!!!

Sent from my LG-D950 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Corbin better squash Jobber Breeze


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I wish Breeze would win


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

PavelGaborik said:


> Get rid of this atrocious attire please. He's a poor man's Corporate Kane


He reminds me of Low Ki when he last wrestled in TNA/Impact Wrestling and he wrestled in a button down shirt and tie.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

ugh the script that was leaked might be right then

sigh fuck this time to zone out


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Bringing back Dean tonight instead of Summerslam seems like the sort of swerve WWE would do... Maybe it's just because Renee's on commentary but I got a gut feeling when Rollins arrives he's gonna announce he's not alone and Ambrose comes out. Probably won't happen and not saying it's the right decision, but still...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So has Corbin even explained what his beef with Finn is?


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Baron Corbin vs. Tyler Breeze on the Go Home Show to SummerSlam? Do you not feel the electricity in the air?

:eyeroll


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So has Corbin even explained what his beef with Finn is?




He don’t like vanilla midgets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

50/50 chants for Corbin :lol


----------



## magicplayerno1 (May 27, 2016)

People bitching about rousey taking out 4 dudes not being realistic.. Remember when Braun flipped an ambulance?


----------



## EC3$$ (Apr 9, 2018)

Whoa hear those chants?

THE WWE UNIVERSE IS REPSONDING QUICK HES THE BIG DOG NOW GIVE HIM CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

:vince Another controversial superstar!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I haven't taken Breeze seriously since he was buried by Nikki Bella.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Is Raw this bad every week?


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:heyman6

This company


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Vince has to be furiously masturbating back at gorilla to all these "Ohs!" from Renee


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

what happened to Corbins old finisher?


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Crasp said:


> Is Raw this bad every week?


Yes

Sent from my LG-D950 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

magicplayerno1 said:


> People bitching about rousey taking out 4 dudes not being realistic.. Remember when Braun flipped an ambulance?


Ronda got mauled in her last two MMA fights and now she comes to WWE and is beating up Kurt Angle, Triple H and a handful of security guys at the same time. 

She then topped it off by doing the same Judo toss three times in a row to Alicia Fox to end the segment.

Braun is at least entertaining, Ronda is beyond cringe.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Jinder going to concuss Finn to try and get another push.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

They still haven't given up on Jinder yet?


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Corbin finally getting a win with a deep 6. Cool looking move.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Punjabi rap time :dance


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

I WONDER WHO CAN IT BE


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Stop having Owens around this jobber Jinder!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Wish Renee would chat a bit more. She's like Percy Watson up in here.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

HOLD UP, PLAYAS!

A HANDICAP MATCH?

I DON'T THINK SO!

YOU BETTER BE READY FOR :braun TO SHOW UP PLAYAS! 

HOLLA HOLLA TAG TEAM MATCH INCOMING PLAYAS!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Alright then I'm off have a good night wrestlignforums.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corbin is a heatless and bald mofo.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sigh. Braun coming to clean house and save his bottom bitch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"The little engine that can't."

:mj4


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

They need to stop picking Flo Rida songs for PPVs


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Sigh. Braun coming to clean house and save his bottom bitch.


At least they could do is hide it better. I mean who wouldn't see Braun coming down to save Finn?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Smilin' Finn Balor!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I would actually pay money to punch Finn in the face


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Crowd is electric for Kurt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Sigh. Braun coming to clean house and save his bottom bitch.


that's "little buddy"

alexa is :braun's bottom bitch :book


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Hmm. I wonder who his partner will be :hmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a first hour!


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

I wanna see Braun destroy everyone in the ring.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> Hmm. I wonder who his partner will be :hmm


HOLLA HOLLA!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Listen to this place!!" :cole


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't know if I can last much longer.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Braun's mega over here.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Crowd is LIT for Braun. That’s a FOTC Vince you senile fuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"A Monster in a bank!"

:cole


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

:cole MONSTER IN THE BANK


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> What a first hour!


You're triggering me. :hogan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SWERVE :russo :braun


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Braun still by far the most over guy on the roster.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Here's a reminder everyone:

Jinder Mahal was headlining the Summerslam card last year as the WWE Champion. He isn't even on the card for this year though :mj4


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

I would have marked if Braun steam rolled over Corbin on the way down the ramp.

Also, man this crowd is hot.


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Damn this is more boring than usual tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Resthold central thus far.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Braun bores the crap out of me these days.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This is much worse than SDL.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is Balors spray tan rubbing off on Owens. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Here's a reminder everyone:
> 
> Jinder Mahal was headlining the Summerslam card last year as the WWE Champion. He isn't even on the card for this year though :mj4


:cuss:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

This thread is extra dead today :lol

On the fucking go-home Raw before Summerslam :lol :lol


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

I dont know why people are complaining. This show has been pretty good so far.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

king and Jr got you to invest in the shows back in the day, cole just makes want to punch him till he's lifeless


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The whole thing just collapsed with Alicia Fox
Ronda's segment was hot with the security then Alicia is Alicia and the whole thing falls apart.
Ember could get a good match out of a broomstick and was doing fine with Alexa.

And then smiley norman comes along and fucks it all u peven more


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Braun bores the crap out of me these days.


We are in the same dilapidated boat.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

IndyTaker said:


> I dont know why people are complaining. This show has been pretty good so far.


I agree. So far by Raw's standards it actually feels like a go home show for once.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> The whole thing just collapsed with Alicia Fox
> Ronda's segment was hot with the security then Alicia is Alicia and the whole thing falls apart.
> Ember could get a good match out of a broomstick and was doing fine with Alexa.
> 
> And then smiley norman comes along and fucks it all u peven more


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Braun is going to get the hot tag and win the match for his team.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

That NXT commercial has been the highlight of Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

```

```



Steve Black Man said:


> This thread is extra dead today :lol
> 
> On the fucking go-home Raw before Summerslam :lol :lol


When you consider it already had 10 pages when the show started, it is really most sincerely dead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DA MONSTER.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha poor Singh bros 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I was right.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Good crowd. Loud and not smarky.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All Owens has to do is have someone to attack him and Braun is dq'ed. Of course that won't happen because it's WWE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The joys of being tall. Corbin is so useless.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

When did Summerslam turn into a bunch of b level feuds and ww acting like they are big time


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Bring back the Ginger Mahal gimmck.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> This thread is extra dead today :lol
> 
> On the fucking go-home Raw before Summerslam :lol :lol


This is why I don't want Dean to return this week. The thread is dead fpalm Summerslam would be a bigger stage for him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"Human Shield", Renee said.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jinder getting pinned clean as a whistle in the middle of the ring by an infinitely more deserving talent? Well done, WWE. :bjpenn


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

:y2jthis is a hot crowd


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

someone needs to set a clip of :braun chasing owens to the benny hill theme


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Braun Strowman is so over tonight :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Seriously, Demon Balor at Summerslam. He's gone long enough without it. And honestly this feels like the perfect setting to bring it back.

If they save the IC contract signing for the main event segment, I've got a stinking feeling we'll see a certain Lunatic 6 days early.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Match was too long and entirely uneventful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I think Dean is coming back tonight. That's what's taking Seth so long to get there.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I think Ambrose is showing up tonight they’re really highlighting Seth not being there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

"Big stakes for The Big Dog"
...and medium-well steaks for The Beast :Brock


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Drew's girlfriend is cute.

Seriously, Dolp, you look like a fucking woman, cut your damn hair.

And there's no way Dean is back tonight, he'll be back at SS. It won't make sense to have him tonight. Lesnar/Reigns is gonna be the big thing tonight. Neither have made an appearance so far


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This show seems to be dragging, it's only been an hour and 20 minutes???


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

I actually forgot all about Lashley.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, if Dean does return tonight, at least with this crowd the reaction should be fun.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph's voice is worse than Renee's. :trips8


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley next. Yes! Should be main eventing SS but instead getting that fresh Roman/Brock match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> "Human Shield", Renee said.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029174100470550528


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Proxy said:


> I actually forgot all about Lashley.


So did everybody else after they wasted the chance to do something interesting with him at Summerslam.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the fuck is this shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yeah the go home show, fuck this


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

What the fuck is happening.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Good old Mid-Atlantic crowd.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Nothing says "SummerSlam hype!" like a Ricky Roberts segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m laughing at how bad this is. Thank god for beer and pot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Who the hell is Ricky Roberts?


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Ricky's more over than Roman.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I do not know who this man is.
I do not know why he says 'gee-tar' without a hint of a southern accent.
I do not know why this is on the go home show.

I also do not know why Elias is being cheered.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Ricky Roberts is Bobby Lashley in disguise, calling it now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Funnily enough, I know another Elias who tries to sing, there's a guy called Elias in my local indy promotion who sings as well :lol He had the gimmick first too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias pimping his merch.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

PraXitude said:


> Who the hell is Ricky Roberts?


Your comment and the gif in your sig synced up way to perfectly :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fpalm Seriously?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

We have a *******. She's called Sarah Logan. She grew up on her uncle's tater farm.
In her spare time she likes to embrace her viking heritage and confuse Coach on what a viking is.

Why the fuck do we have this idiot pretending to be from the south with his 'gee-tar'


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Will Lashely interrupt this segment? I wonder


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

FINALLY!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, the crowd was hot.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I bet Ricky Roberts will be NXT champion in 5-6 years time.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Renee is an Elias fan. :mark


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

JC right about now is going off his head as he records his next podcast


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lashely vs Ricky Roberts is really happening??


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bob bout to murder Ricky. Go home show. Lolol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Lashley always ends up in the worst segments.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

They continue to waste Lashley on this crap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This dude.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lashley’s promo skills :lol


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Slap Nuts. Double J chair shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"but, um. Let's go and do this..."


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

No selling guitar shots? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck it, seriously he no fucking sold that


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I can't believe they gave away Lashley-Roberts on free TV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What was that?

:lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Trophies said:


> Renee is an Elias fan. :mark


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Really who is Ricky Roberts?
Google is giving me nothing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lashley just can't escape crap segments.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jobber Triple Threat I cant wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why didn't he go after Elias?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm hoping last week was a bad joke, getting rid of the B Team's theme.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

I really want to see the Revival win the titles.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

The Revival Wins the RAW Tag Team Titles.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm so pissed they've turned Bray Face and BACK Heel without EVER giving him a proper fucking run.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ricky Roberts deserved better than this. That man has a family.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This woken thing isn't working. Yet another gimmick the wwe screwed up.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wwe.com spoiled it, revival vs b team at the snoozefestslam kick off


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

When was the last good go-home Raw?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I remember when Bray was an exciting and compelling character. Amazing what 5 years of total dogshit booking can do.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Too many commercials.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Status update: RAW is way more enjoyable when you are drunk af :grin2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, only halfway through.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

genocide_cutter said:


> This woken thing isn't working. Yet another gimmick the wwe screwed up.


They basically started it off as Woken then slowly changed it back to the Wyatt family promos when they paired Bray with Matt.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Abisial said:


> I'm so pissed they've turned Bray Face and BACK Heel without EVER giving him a proper fucking run.


Bray's heel again? When did this happen?


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Status update: RAW is way more enjoyable when you are drunk af :grin2:


I miss the days of watching it stoned


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just passed the halfway mark. :woo


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I can't believe I thought Smackdown the last two weeks had been bad. I had no idea what bad was.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Rob Conway got bigger reactions than the B Team.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what in the abomination of hell is that fucking entrance theme


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

I like the B Team entrance theme


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They kept the college cheer theme for the B Team. LoL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crasp said:


> I can't believe I thought Smackdown the last two weeks had been bad. I had no idea what bad was.


Welcome to Hell.

*insert Reigns smiley here*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nope...still bad.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Rob Conway got bigger reactions than the B Team.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I couldnt care less who wins this match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The tag division really needs to be combined with SD's and only have one set of titles.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Go home RAW? I might go home early if I were in the crowd.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Why change the B Team's theme? Why does this company have to ruin every good thing? 

Sent from my LG-D950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This match should of been a SummerSlam match.


----------



## Father Figure (Aug 12, 2018)

Dash Wilder is a DILF


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The crowd is dead again.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Bray's heel again? When did this happen?


B-Team beat them weeks back, went to shake Matt/Bray's hands and they laid them out with finishers. I'm assuming that was a heel turn.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i can't anymore of Renee young saying oh after a move, its getting beyond a joke now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Put these jobbers on the pre pre show of Summerslam. Put Gulak on the main card. :mark


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

The electric ring posts really annoy me.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029181589622730752


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao they're promoting Brock-Roman like it's a big boxing match on Indian channels.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They really ruined Bray...and even Broken Matt and I wasn't a big fan of either act. But there's no doubt they could've at least gotten something out of them more than this..


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

brays hand is ripped open big time????


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Has Renee said one full sentence since we came back from the ads?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just getting here. I would ask if I've missed anything, but it's RAW we're talking about :eyeroll


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray's been irrelevant since his draft to Raw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

General rule of thumb: Do not put commercial breaks in matches with jobbers.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Good match with a cool spot. Your "spoiler" about Revival winning was wrong.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I have no interest in this match or title, skip to the god damn pepper.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The B teams theme is goofy now. Should have kept their 1st theme.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Oof Bray Wyatt of all people in the match eatings pins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those boos.

:ha


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Just getting here. I would ask if I've missed anything, but it's RAW we're talking about :eyeroll


Ricky Roberts debuted.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

You haters be sleeping on the B-Team


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Look at this fucking match. You have the Revival, one of the best teams of the fucking decade who was having MOTYCs each month, Matt Hardy who was the hottest thing in wrestling just 2 years ago, and Bray Wyatt who had top heel potential and is one of the best overall new talents of this generation, and just take a look at them now. How do this company manage to ruin so much talent? It's beyond depressing at this point.

Side note, B Team's theme is the absolute worst thing created in the history of humanity. I lose a year of my life every time I hear it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So the Rollins segment looks like it's closing.

Ambrose is returning tonight, isn't he?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So, considering they're doing Roman now, that probably means they're doing the Seth/Ziggler contract signing in the main event, which leads me to believe Ambrose is making his return tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The B Team are still the champions and the RAW tag division is still full of jobbers.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yeah, Dolph/Seth is main eventing


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

RAW's tag division is literally a joke.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> So the Rollins segment looks like it's closing.
> 
> Ambrose is returning tonight, isn't he?


No Ambrose until SummerSlam or next week's RAW imo.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It looks like Seth Rollins and Dolph Ziggler are closing the show tonight :drose


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> Yeah, Dolph/Seth is main eventing


Basically guarantees Ambrose comes back tonight.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

the_hound said:


> i can't anymore of Renee young saying oh after a move, its getting beyond a joke now


I wish I could hear Renee say oh after Ioh forget it it's to easy.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Steve Black Man said:


> Basically guarantees Ambrose comes back tonight.


:ambrose


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Ricky Roberts debuted.













Who? Lol.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Has that painting from the last few weeks been on yet?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Proxy said:


> RAW's tag division is literally a joke.


Yea it's a disgrace.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth's allowed someone in his corner? Gee, I wonder who that could be :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The tag match would have been good without that shit ending. Bray goes from being Reigns personal bitch to Bo and Curtis Axel's personal bitch, at least he was somewhat relevant before. He's finished.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> So the Rollins segment looks like it's closing.
> 
> Ambrose is returning tonight, isn't he?





Steve Black Man said:


> So, considering they're doing Roman now, that probably means they're doing the Seth/Ziggler contract signing in the main event, which leads me to believe Ambrose is making his return tonight.





Emmanuelle said:


> Yeah, Dolph/Seth is main eventing


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow, really forecasting Dean fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Would be something if it was Jason Jordan and not Ambrose :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Aaaaand that just confirmed Ambrose's return.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here comes the muted crowd


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Someone in HIS corner" (referring to Seth Rollins's corner)

Dean Ambrose is returning :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean is so coming back. :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

plot twist: it's ROMAN REIGNS in Seth's corner


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

What an underwhelming way for Ambrose to return, he should return and automatically be the top heel of the show.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

I wanna see Brock win but I don't see why some smarks hate Roman. He's more interesting than most of the roster.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth's allowed someone in his corner? Gee, I wonder who that could be :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still getting booed.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha everybody think its dean ambrose when in fact its HHH..........................SWERVE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Match for the ages? :bryanlol :bryanlol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

When I hear that engine rev....


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

BIG DOOAAAGG

:cole
:cole
:cole


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Seth gets to pick the person in his corner, then it definitely won't be Jordan cos Seth hates him :lol It's def gonna be Dean lol.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Jason Jordan swerve inc


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"What?" chants.

:mj4


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

In what world is this a match for the ages, Cole?

Sent from my LG-D950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Nope, it ain’t working. :fact


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAME OL SHIT


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029186106976288772


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There it is. Right up Dana White's ASS.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.

Heyman getting a pop and his name recited back to him.

:lmao

This is hilarious.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still reckon this Heyman/Brock thing is a big ruse.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He's more over than :braun :trips8


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Can Heyman manage Lars Sullivan? Book him as a monster like Brock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those boos when Heyman said "Roman Reigns."

:lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

BITCH ASS

Wow bringing FAMILY into it?

This is seriously so serious


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope to all gods that Paul turns on Brock at SS and joins a heel Roman.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dana White's *ASS ASS ASS ASS*


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

When you feel down, just remember that this guy mainevented 4 fucking Manias, and then continue to feel even more down.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Brock's a closet vegan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's working. :cole


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so tired of Heyman's "that's not a prediction, it's a spoiler" line.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Paul heymans promos are more entertaining then the feud itself.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

The secret is he's getting drug tested for UFC.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heyman gets a better reaction than the "over as fuck" FOTC. :lmap


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Everytime Heyman tries to break the fourth wall with the spoiler, take a shot

Call the hospital first


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"I beat Brock is Saudi Arabia."

You mean, a match that you shouldn't have even had considering you lost clean at WM as the challenger?

fpalm


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Of course he's going to refuse when there are "yes" chants going for this :mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is this bitch claiming that as a victory fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please have this heel turn happen.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

:duck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd gave no fucks about that.

:lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rrrrrrrroman Rrrrrrrreigns has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Or Paul could fuck off for good


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sure he did roman


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

"You Paul...are drownding"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

After 4 years and this is the state of Roman and the WWE. :heston


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

his dad taught him to stay away from pat patterson and not to shake ortons hand


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cover your heart, Mr. Jones!!!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

YOU'RE DROWNDING PAUL YOU'RE A DROWNDING SHARK (EVEN THOUGH SHARKS *CAN'T* DROWN'D)

fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Can we get to the point PLEASE!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Maybe Becky needs to speak Irish too


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heyman :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha

Soooooo bad.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Why would he do that? Kayfabe wise


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This actually would have had potential if they didn't force it on us so quick


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really hope that cos Brock is standing tall here, that means he's FINALLY losing on Sunday.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

As a wise person once said recently, he's DROWNDING in pepper spray :bosque


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So much time devoted to this segment and so little said.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The pop Brock just got.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

This storyline is DEAD IN THE WATER. Brooklyn is going to eviscerate this match.

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swerveeeee. 

I can't believe I didn't see that coming.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

PAUL E DANGEROUSLY RETURNS :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ronda needs to protect Reigns here.
Reigns is about to get beaten up again and people will cheer.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

WWE in a nutshell, really.


TyAbbotSucks said:


> This actually would have had potential if they didn't force it on us so quick


Sent from my LG-D950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This company :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck his ass up Brock :brock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock with another pop after he lays Reigns out.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was hoping Heyman would haka after his island speak.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> YOU'RE DROWNDING PAUL YOU'RE A DROWNDING SHARK (EVEN THOUGH SHARKS *CAN'T* DROWN'D)
> 
> fpalm


Sharks can drown.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

roman is out...............he's not even being pinned and he's still trying to kick out

fuck up cole


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

OHHHHHHHH WHERE IS YOUR SYMPY???? That robotic fuck Cole overreacting like a bitch.

Did Lesnar finish reading his magazines before coming?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wow. Brock hasn't thrown a single Suplex yet. Amazing.

I'd actually like to see striking, submission Lesnar as opoosed to Suplex Lesnar every once in awhile.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

brock has now beaten up romun reigns while romun was:

- handcuffed
- pepper sprayed

and brock still doesn't get booed

:heston


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao they're muting the crowd :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Really Cole?
You did this a few weeks ago. With handcuffs.

In fact, it got a bigger pop for Brock.

So basically what we're seeing here is that Brock needs to beat up Roman and he gets cheered


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

One more time :HA


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"One more time" chants :lmao :lmao


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

Considering Brock has beat Roman multiple times why would Heyman need to pepper spray Roman for Brock to come out?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought this was working? :reigns2 :aries2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ONE MORE TIME CHANTS. :lmao

Vince really thought the fans were going to boo Brock there.

:lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Abisial said:


> Sharks can drown.


only if their gills are fucked up

you tell me where paul heyman's gills are :draper2


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


That was beautiful, there is wwe's BIG dog


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

:lol


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

So, the outcome of this match couldn't be more obvious: Roman will turn heel after beating Lesnar with Heyman's help. And frankly it will be the right move for WWE going forward. Because it would be impossible for RAW not to massively tank if Roman were to win the belt clean and remain FOTC.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmfao crowd popping for Brock coming back.

one more time :lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That overness. :reigns2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I heard a one more time chant after that F-5.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

PUT ROMAN WITH CORBIN YOU STUPID FUCKS
He got cheered when he punched Corbin.
Brock is going to get free fucking blowjobs from every adult in the crowd each time he takes out Roman


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:Brock


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Heyman was fantastic during that segment. Best Raw in a long time tbh, esp if Dean returns.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

break his fucking arm brock

kimura lock'd that bitch please


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I just tuned into raw Jesus the commentary is horrible I must of heard “big dog” a million times in a span of a few minutes


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Snap Suplex said:


> Considering Brock has beat Roman multiple times why would Heyman need to pepper spray Roman for Brock to come out?


Because they want to emberass him and play with his mind


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They've gone the defenceless route several times and Brock has only been cheered :brock2


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Man Brock has lost so much weight.

They're chanting One More Time meaning that Reigns will get Lesnar one more time at SS and finally win the title. The Big Dawg :cole


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029189084806230016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029189743135744000


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Best Raw in a long time tbh.


Eesh. Glad this is the only one I've seen in months then.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

"One more time!"

My god, every attempt they make to drum up sympathy for Reigns backfires horribly :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How does this show STILL have over 45 minutes left?!


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Roman needs Jimmy Hart in his corner.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> How does this show STILL have over 45 minutes left?!


Sasha/Bayley, 30 minutes of advertisements for Lesnar/Roman and then Seth's thing


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I heard a one more time chant after that F-5.


 Probably would have been louder if they didn't cut the mids after Brocks pop when's his music hit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One more time! :mark Not so coincidentally this is also Vince's babyface push strategy for Roman.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

How many times have we seen Lesnar beating down Roman for fucks sake


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

On the plus side, they're doing a pretty good job of making Lesnar popular again after the WrestleMania fiasco.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

arch.unleash said:


> Man Brock has lost so much weight.
> 
> They're chanting One More Time meaning that Reigns will get Lesnar one more time at SS and finally win the title. The Big Dawg :cole


He's definitely leaned out. Looking in much better shape.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

shut the fuck up cole


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> Sasha/Bayley, *30 minutes of advertisements for Lesnar/Roman* and then Seth's thing


:ha :ha :ha


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> "One more time!"
> 
> My god, every attempt they make to drum up sympathy for Reigns backfires horribly :lol


Yet we're supposed to believe that he's "over" with the crowds :bosque


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

To reiterate the obvious, Greebsboro is not Brooklyn and it will be ugly for the "main event".


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Does WWE even know that the scripts keep getting leaked ?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Eesh. Glad this is the only one I've seen in months then.


Yeah, been beyond terrible since Mania.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Roode, AOP and Titus with the jobber entrances lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Just stop WWE. Reigns won't be liked.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Tag team action fast and furious tonight!" Cole says... as there's a resthold in the ring :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

No one gives a fuck about a Roman update.

Give us more Brock :brock3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wouldn't mind seeing this get put on YouTube as "Bork Laser beat up Blinded Handsome Islander". 8*D


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Just when I thought they were FINALLY gonna give us something new and exciting for Roman, of course they have to swerve us and go right back to victimising Roman in order to make us feel sorry for and cheer him again


----------



## flashbender (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow Bobby Roode's stock was plummeted.....also a summerslam promo for another match during a tag match......wow how disrespectful to those jobbers.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

This video package stuff during a match is so dumb. 

Sent from my LG-D950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow
They actually put a women's match advertisement over a men's match

I think they've gone for the last ditch effort: Ronda

At least they're learning that Lesnar/Roman won't sell

And why the fuck did these four all get jobber entrances.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Dana Brooke is useless lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

On a side note, Lesnar looks about a billion times better off of the 'roids.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bobby Roode pins Mojo Rawley for the 2nd week in a row. I'll take it :woo


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

I actually found it interesting before Heyman sprayed him and they made this look like Brock needed some big scheme to beat Reigns up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I love how they played a SS promo over that abomination of a match.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bobby Filler


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't understand how Cole has been employed for so long. Has no one socked him in the face yet?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jobber entrances for all. :sodone

Needed that extra time for another Brock/Roman recap.:cole


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

5 star trios match. Meltzer approved


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

That was the most pointless tag match ever.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The fact that world title is lesser than the intercontinental title is really funny to me


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh ffs look at the red eyes roman has now, you do know if you get pepper sprayed you eyes pretty much become red after a few seconds


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Heel To Face said:


> I actually found it interesting before Heyman sprayed him and they made this look like Brock needed some big scheme to beat Reigns up.


one the announcers (can't remember who), said Brock is "scared to death" of Roman.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> The fact that world title is lesser than the intercontinental title is really funny to me


It's pretty obvious at this point that the IC Title contract signing is main eventing because Ambrose is returning.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Emperor ;

I think Roman has had more screen time tonight than the entire AJ/Joe build. :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Steve Black Man said:


> It's pretty obvious at this point that the IC Title contract signing is main eventing because Ambrose is returning.


I think he is returning at SummerSlam. They did say he can have a partner in his corner during the match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Only one member of the Hart Foundation left.. Super sad. Rip to the Anvil.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> @Emperor ;
> 
> I think Roman has had more screen time tonight than the entire AJ/Joe build. :lmao


Paul Heyman just got more physical with Romun than AJ and Joe have in the entire build to their SS match :lmao


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Hmmm. So, _we_ are Roman, _Roman_ is the pepper spray, and _WWE_ is Heyman...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, like I said, I am drunk, anything worth watching in these first 2 hours? Because the little bits I've seen RAW has been boring af.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> I think he is returning at SummerSlam. They did say he can have a partner in his corner during the match.


Normally I would agree, but the fact they're putting the IC Title contract signing in the main event slot over Reigns/Lesnar tells me otherwise. I doubt they'd do that unless something special was planned.

On the other hand, it's WWE, and they have a habit of leaving the audience completely underwhelmed and deflated, so it might not mean anything at all xD


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

It'd be awesome if Jordan returned tonight and Rollins announced that he'll be in his corner on Sunday, leading everyone to say WWE sucks and the usual complaints, before Ambrose returns at SummerSlam and helps Rollins to win the title before turning on him afterwards and coming out the next night stating that the reason he did what he did was because Seth picked Jordan instead of him. Easy writing, but unlikely to happen.

This Raw has actually been alright up until Heyman sprayed Reigns. Hopefully the main event segment won't disappoint, Dean or no Dean.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

It's so fucked that he died from something so avoidable.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wow that was a well put together package


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

It’s so hard seeing all these guys from childhood pass.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:applause


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Nice tribute to The Anvil. WWE always does those very well.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole is allowed to mention Demolition?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> I think he is returning at SummerSlam. They did say he can have a partner in his corner during the match.


I feel they'd wait until SummerSlam or next RAW as well, but why save this for last if that's the case?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Rest in peace, Jim Neidhart 

It's always nice to see the live crowds show their support and pay their respect to legends who have died recently.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh look, CWs regulated to the KICKOFF again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice tribute video there for Neidhart.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

At least they are doing a tribute video. There needs to be a 10 bell salute.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My dog Almas couldn't get a slot on the main card fpalm


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

the_hound said:


> wow that was a well put together package


You mean _me?_ or?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“Who could forget his great tag match at Summerslam - SPEAKING OF SUMMERSLAM ITS THIS SUNDAY ONLY ON THE WWE NETWORK”


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> @Emperor ;
> 
> I think Roman has had more screen time tonight than the entire AJ/Joe build. :lmao


 Heyman has had more screen time than AJ/Joe.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Abisial said:


> It's so fucked that he died from something so avoidable.


How did he die? I read 3 stories abut him, but none said the cause of death.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread is fucked.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

With Brock, Roman, and Seth featured in Hour 3, one might think it would be the highest rated hour.


Spoiler: spoiler



It won't. :heston


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Can Renee just replace Coach please?
She's been very good so far compared to him


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Alexa was extra hot tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not that I am surprised, but it is a bit dissapointing that, with the 3 preshow matches announced for Summerslam tonight, it is very likely that Summerslam will be another PPV the IIconics are going to miss :mj2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> With Brock, Roman, and Seth featured in Hour 3, one might think it would be the highest rated hour.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> ...


Hour 3 is rarely the highest rated, tbf.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This Summerslam song. Fucking hell. Flo Rida cannot make a song without stealing an old beat.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

It’s bawse time :allen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

After nine months, AJ is overdue...for a loss.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Ruby match! :mark


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh yay ugly lesbian theatre time


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If they're gonna just keeping showing recaps all fuckin night among other things then they need to go back to 2 hours


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh god more Riot squad stuff for these 2?? This is like the 4th week in a row these 5 ladies have wrestled each other in some form.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm going to stab WWE's logo if they skip Riott Squad's entrance


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I am so goddamn sick of Sasha and Bayley.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I miss the old “Stories of Greatness” theme song for Raw


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sasha Banks vs Ruby Riott is taking place next :trips8


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How sad is it Alexa bliss-ronda has a better chance of main eventing than the WWE title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another fucking commercial break.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> How did he die? I read 3 stories abut him, but none said the cause of death.


I forgot where I saw it, but it was reported he fell at home, hit his head and succumbed to the injuries.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

As soon as Cole started talking during Bank's entrance I knew they were gonna go to commercial. You always know when he's going to lead into it. SMH


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WWE would brand and market a sneeze if it could make them money


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Hour 3 is rarely the highest rated, tbf.


I know. I'll be blaming the FOTC tomorrow. :reigns2


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Joseph92 said:


> How did he die? I read 3 stories abut him, but none said the cause of death.





> Jim "The Anvil" Neidhart's wife told emergency personnel the ex-WWE superstar collapsed while appearing to have a seizure early Monday morning ... and slammed his head when he fell to the ground.
> 
> Elizabeth Neidhart told investigators Jim was having difficulty sleeping and got out of bed to change the thermostat. But, when Jim went to touch it, he "turned weirdly as if he were about to dance."
> 
> "He then fell towards the wall and ground," the investigation report says.


http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/13/jim-neidhart-seizure-death-report/


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn. Now I remember why I rarely watch Raw live.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029193885296222208


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> My dog Almas couldn't get a slot on the main card fpalm


Bro I fucks with Almas w/Zelina Vega I hope they're both pushed to the US Tile scene at least. They remind me of MnM w/Melina. One of my favorite tag team/stables of all time.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

the start of riott squad theme sounds similar to the start of cody's theme, am i the only one who thinks that


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Well that riot promo was cringe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If anyone is paying attention, it is abundantly clear that this company values Roman, Ronda, and Brock above all else. Did we really need a Ronda recap in Hour 3?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They need to stop putting Sasha/Bayley & the Riott Squad in the segment before the main event segment.


----------



## Father Figure (Aug 12, 2018)

Two summers ago Sasha was on top of the world. I could give two shits about her now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Proxy said:


>


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Ruby's new gear looks a lot better imo.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They need to stop putting Sasha/Bayley & the Riott Squad in the segment before the main event segment.


It's so people can get their last piss break out of the way before the main event.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ruby riot :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can we just get this over with already, please?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ruby Riott looks more intimidating than Ronda.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This needs to be on SS


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Ruby riot :sodone


Damn right, agreed.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Kanker Sisters sighting !


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

-XERO- said:


>


:rude


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Going to commercial during this match is really ballsy. This will get eviscerated in the viewership tomorrow.

:mj4


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Damn right, agreed.


She’s utterly stunning. wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> It's so people can get their last piss break out of the way before the main event.


That and it gives the crowd time to cool down before they cheer the main event.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

these orgasmic sounds


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

It's crazy that PPVs used to be shorter than Raw


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz's tv show gets more hype than his Bryan match. :bryanlol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> My dog Almas couldn't get a slot on the main card fpalm


At least he got a slot in preshow, my girl would be lucky to even get a slot in the very likely "put all the jobbers and returnees" Battle Royal that it will be on the Evolution PPV preshow :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is still going.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Laughably poor show as this is, God bless and Godspeed to Jim Neidhart and his family through this undeniably tough time.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ahahahahaha bullshit


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cultural appropriation, for shame Rollins :no:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

well um okay Sasha if you wanna get kicked then turn 180 and sit down casually to get rolled up that's on you girl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha loses clean. :sasha3


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Swerve...Angle announces that he's going to be in Seth's corner at Summerslam.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

This is so fucking annoying! Must be the 10th commercial block in the last 30 minutes!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

One would expect something big for the closing show before SummerSlam...then again this is the WWE in 2018


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is late because he's coming by ricksha. :trolldog


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm so conflicted. Amrose might be back right now, but I'd rather wait until Summerslam.

I'm so confused!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It might almost be Deano time, but I still hope they leave it for Summerslam.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Crasp said:


>


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

"OF ALL TIME!"

They're trying so hard :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Booed Reigns being able to wrestle at SS.

:lol


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Bring back Drew McIntyre's old theme


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

GO AWAY KURT


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Did Dolph just walk about of an 80's rock band music video shoot?


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Kurt - "Brock Lesnar is the worst champion of all time."

Dolph - "Hold my beer"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Roman is still able to compete in Summerslam"

*People boos*

:lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler interrupting Kurt Angle :trips8


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monday Night Raw.

A boring General Manager, a boring Constable (why is that even a thing?), no male stables, no larger-than-life wrestlers (except part-timing Brock), no exciting storylines.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Or Kurt you could just fucking strip him and have a wrestle fest for the title or whatever vince jerks off over


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

:lelbrock don't let him hear you kurt


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Are we all sure Kurt Angle doesn’t have dementia?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NXT>>>>>>>>>>>> RAW and SDL.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Does Macintyre not own any regular street clothes?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Drew's gf is still so girly


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Caroline's?

fpalm


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Does Macintyre not own any regular street clothes?


I saw him in tescos the other day and he was dressed like that. His trolley was full of _just for men_.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This segment is like pulling teeth.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Decent show. Better than average but not great.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

What the hell’s going on with your hair Dolph?


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Zzzzzz .......


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> This segment is like pulling teeth.


well it aint pulling ratings


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm probably the only one who thinks Dolph looks nice :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Dolph is killing this promo!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Someone slap the nice lady and tell her to go back to the kitchen


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wwe ruined dolph big fucking time


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dolph’s hair is awesome tonight. Very douchey


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can something happen


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

actually a decent promo from dolph


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Ughhhh wtf is this


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ziggler's hair style reminds me of these guys from Family Guy

http://familyguy.wikia.com/wiki/Tomik_and_Bellgarde


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How long can this go?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OH LAWD, Drew really bust out dat dere brass ring. :vince5

In all honesty, though, I'm really digging how he and Zigglypuff continue to drop truth bombs, even though they're worked. +1 to BASED Dolph going HAM tonight. :clap


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Drew throws down mic after not actually saying anything*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT POP!

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good pop for Rollins


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler cutting one hell of a promo :banderas


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This is a very good promo by Dolph. So true.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Weak pop for Rollins.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WTF dolph just signed the challengers part of the contract.....................jesus christ


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did Seth travel in his wrestling gear?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh, you’re still talking Dolph.... great


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cool promo by Dolph.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It's happening. Dear God it's happening.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph's own "Hard Times" promo. :heston


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Not excited to see Ambrose back.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

:mark: YES! MY BOY IS BACK :mark:














YOOO HES FUCKING JACKED :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

DEAN!!!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Even if this is Dean then literally a five minute advertisement is dumb


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Ambrose is back to looking like a serial killer.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh hey Dean.

Looking angry :lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

They really fucking blew the surprise in every concievable way really didn't they.


I guess with that new look they had to. Nobody would have known who he was.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

He looks jacked


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

HE'S HERE!!!!!!!!!! :sodone

DEANO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Dean got a haircut and gained muscle.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Meh


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

He's back!

:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

He looks so different with short hair and beard.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Well I guess the spoilers I posted earlier was true


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

HOLY SHIT HES ACTUALLY HERE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dean got bigger.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

holy shit, what a pop!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Surprised Renee hasn't said a word


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Dean with a beard looks great


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Renee! Say something!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

where the fucking did renee young go?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG its Mojo Rawly!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ambrose looks like he just got done with a 6-year bid in San Quentin. 



And then another 8 in Gitmo :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ambrose is fucking back... and jacked! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

DEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I guess The Wrap is a reliable source lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is gay.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Well Ambrose is back.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

He's here!!! :mark


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

:ambrose :mark


----------



## flashbender (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple H helping Seth Rollins again???


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:mark: 

LSDean looks like he just killed 4 people and snorted coke off a prostitute's tits before coming here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose with POP of the Night!!! :sodone


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

How long has Dean been out? Looks like he’s aged about 10 years


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jesus, Dean looks scary as shit :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

AMBROSE :mark:

Awesome end to the show. Crowd popped huge for the Ambrose return. He's looking legit right now as well. Hopefully he can maintain that on the road.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler cuts the best promo he's cut in a while, Drew McIntyre puts over his partner's opponent like gold, Seth Rollins gets a nice crowd reaction, and Dean Ambrose is FINALLY fucking back!!

That was a great way to close the show. The whole segment was solid :clap :clap


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ambrose is JACKED


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well Ambrose is back, looking jacked and crazier than ever


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dean-O finally got a haircut and even got a little more swole. :bjpenn

Looking forward to him turning on Seth this Sunday (sorry @Showstopper; :rollins).


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

What an underwhelming way to return. He looks shredded.


----------



## TapYouOut (Jun 22, 2018)

Dean is JACKED


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Ambrose actually does look like he just broke out of prison.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Ambrose is jacked as fuck


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Interesting, he has a physique now, very weird. Too bad he couldn’t have kept the hair and gained the physique, I’m surprised Dean went with that hair style. Given his hair line he might as well have went bald. Unless he just didn’t want to look like he was copying Corbin.

Either way, Dean looks great and nice to see him back.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Glad to see him back. Looks really different now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

HGH works wonders, and the best part is Deano really needed it to recover from his injury+surgery


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Damn, Dean got jacked. Not sure about the hair, should have got it done.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Where was Renee in the end?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw closed strong. Rest of the show was pretty much shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm thinking Rollins wins back the IC title and Dean turns on him after the match.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dean kind of looks like Eric Young now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Even though I wanted it to be at Summerslam, I am still so fucking happy that my man is back :mark:

He looks so jacked though, those arms! Also the hairstyle is not what I was expecting, but DAMN!! From behind you wouldn't even know it was him :shocked:

But yayyyyyyyyyyy the long 8 month wait is over!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Memo to Dolph and Drew. Vince values his Shield boys more than you.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That was the loudest pop i've heard in a long ass time

Nice to see Deaner back, I marked!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Proxy said:


> Ambrose actually does look like he broke just out of prison.


You described him perfectly! Looks like a heel >


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> What an underwhelming way to return. He looks shredded.


 It was, but he looked big. His hair though, is meh. He really should have got it done. I don't think he'd look good bald and his hair style isn't good, should have gotten a hair transplant or something.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean looks good with the added muscle. So happy to have him back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dean-O finally got a haircut and even got a little more swole. :bjpenn
> 
> Looking forward to him turning on Seth this Sunday (sorry @Showstopper; :rollins).


I wonder if he will this soon. WWE does like to milk the hell out of things. We shall see.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dean saved that show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Back to back Summerslams where the Dean/Seth storyline is waaaaaay more interesting and have more crowd involvement that the "Big Dawg"storyline, yet he is still pushed as the FOTC :lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....aannnnnd my vagina just exploded. 

Goodnight, everyone.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So how long 'till Dean turns? I would have preferred they milk his return as a face for a while, but he REALLY looks like a heel.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> I wonder if he will this soon. WWE does like to milk the hell out of things. We shall see.


It should be on Sunday, I don't want to see them teaming up with each other anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> It should be on Sunday, I don't want to see them teaming up with each other anymore.


Too early to do it. Would rather see it done when it's not as expected.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> So how long 'till Dean turns? I would have preferred they milk his return as a face for a while, but he REALLY looks like a heel.


 Helps Seth win and then turns on him and beats him down viciously with his own belt :mark :mark


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Raw highlights: Dean returning and Brock beating the hell out of Roman

Rest was shit.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Too early to do it. Would rather see it done when it's not as expected.


You think ?

When are you thinking they should do it ?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Too early to do it. Would rather see it done when it's not as expected.


Agreed. And the fact is that I doubt people are going to turn on Ambrose so soon after his return.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Last segment dragged and felt like an eternity. Dean's return was not enough to salvage it or the entire crapfest tha was RAW.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029203355137015813

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029203521063727105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029203701334913024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029203702081630208


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Emperor said:


> Helps Seth win and then turns on him and beats him down viciously with his own belt :mark :mark


People won't turn on Ambrose so fresh off of his return.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Ronda Rousey/Ember Moon/Alexa Bliss/Alicia Fox opening pre-match segment + attack

- Ricky Roberts/Elias/Bobby Lashley concert performance segment + attack

- Kurt Angle/Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre/Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose closing segment + Ambrose returning mark: :mark


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Dean looking like he just stabbed someone backstage.

I like it, he actually looks intimidating.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Emperor said:


> It was, but he looked big. His hair though, is meh. He really should have got it done. I don't think he'd look good bald and his hair style isn't good, should have gotten a hair transplant or something.


He honestly looks like he could be HHH’s pale son Rn. I dig it. Wtf has he been doing because his traps are GNARLY!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> You think ?
> 
> When are you thinking they should do it ?


In a few months when the cheers are out of their system for Dean so he can get some real heat, if he's a heel. Less expected then, too. And closer to WM. They shouldn't blow this off at a B PPV. Which is what it is the rest of the year after SS this weekend..


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> In a few months when the cheers are out of their system for Dean so he can get some real heat, if he's a heel. Less expected then, too. And closer to WM. They shouldn't blow this off at a B PPV. Which is what it is the rest of the year after SS this weekend..


Unless they do it around the Hell in a Cell/Survivor Series time.

It deserves a Mania match though 100%.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Dean looks like x-24


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> In a few months when the cheers are out of their system for Dean so he can get some real heat, if he's a heel. Less expected then, too. And closer to WM. They shouldn't blow this off at a B PPV. Which is what it is the rest of the year after SS this weekend..


i'd do it at the rumble

dean and seth working together then outta nowhere dean eliminates seth and the next night on RAW seth comes out cuts a promo asking WTF, dean attacks him from behind, stomps him into the dirt, cuts a promo


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> People won't turn on Ambrose so fresh off of his return.


 Do you think Dean would go along with it for so long? He'd want to go after Seth off the bat. He should turn quick and build to dethroning Roman by Royal Rumble. 

Seth wins the Rumble, Roman has his rematch for WM.

Dean (c) vs Seth (RR winner) vs Roman (rematch clause).


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ambrose looks mean as fuck now. He's needed this for a while now. Also, he probably cut his hair because he got tired of dealing with it for 8 months. Maybe he will grow it back out later. How weird if he showed up with a cut in between like the Miz? This is fine.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> :mark:
> 
> LSDean looks like he just killed 4 people and snorted coke off a prostitute's tits before coming here.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029203398917271553


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Emperor said:


> Do you think Dean would go along with it for so long? He'd want to go after Seth off the bat. He should turn quick and build to dethroning Roman by Royal Rumble.
> 
> Seth wins the Rumble, Roman has his rematch for WM.
> 
> Dean (c) vs Seth (RR winner) vs Roman (rematch clause).


From a storyline perspective it makes sense, but that doesn't change the fact that fans won't boo Ambrose so soon after coming back.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> From a storyline perspective it makes sense, but that doesn't change the fact that fans won't boo Ambrose so soon after coming back.


 If you want fans to boo Ambrose, that's just not going to happen. People have been wanting Ambrose to turn for ages, he's going to be cheered regardless of when or who he turns against. He's one of those guys who's too popular and too good to be booed.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dean looks like the guy at the trailer park no one fucks with out of fear.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Dean f-ing Ambrose is back!

Mood right now:










What a way to cap off my last live RAW for a while. Thank you Dean!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> From a storyline perspective it makes sense, but that doesn't change the fact that fans won't boo Ambrose so soon after coming back.


Rollins got boo'd during his promo the night after he came back :lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> ....aannnnnd my vagina just exploded.
> 
> Goodnight, everyone.


*Goodnight, Baby Girl <3*


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Emperor said:


> If you want fans to boo Ambrose, that's just not going to happen. People have been wanting Ambrose to turn for ages, he's going to be cheered regardless of when or who he turns against. He's one of those guys who's too popular and too good to be booed.


Well, then he shouldn't be turned at all.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I wonder if he will this soon. WWE does like to milk the hell out of things. We shall see.


He looks like he's coked up and/or just clocked out of Fight Club. Couple that with Seth's tag title run with Jordan months ago, and I'd be very surprised if he doesn't beat Seth like a runaway slave as a result. :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Switchblade Club said:


> Rollins got boo'd during his promo the night after he came back :lmao


Rollins was coming back after a lengthy heel run, while Dean is coming back after a lengthy face run. Different situations. And even so, the crowds in the lead up to MITB were still pretty solidly behind Rollins.

I just don't see a scenario in which Ambrose can get the fans to loathe him as a heel.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> He looks like he's coked up and/or just clocked out of Fight Club. Couple that with Seth's tag title run with Jordan months ago, and I'd be very surprised if he doesn't beat Seth like a runaway slave as a result. :lol


That’s a surefire way to get him boos. Beat the piss out of Seth for a prolonged period. Make it uncomfortable. He looks like he just got out of solitary, might as well have him act like it too. He’s been gone for 9 months! He’s never had that happen in 15 years of wrestling so it should be an enormous tamtrum at Seth’s expense.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


"Brothers to the Bone."

Aka the only decent thing Booker T ever said on commentary. Well, that and "Shucky, Ducky, Quack, Quack!"


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Not much to say about Raw. I didn't really like any of it other than the Roman segment. Other than botching the word "drowning" somehow saying "drownding" instead, it was decent. It did feel slightly genuine on Roman's part and Heyman was good as well. And Brock.....oh wow. His facial expressions, his body language, Heyman, the crowd, it all was awesome. Some probably won't admit this because it's Roman but he was good as well, apart from the aforementioned botch, of course. 


Oh, Dean Ambrose's hair cut looks awful. If he was going to get it cut, he should've shaved it bald. Glad he is back though, Raw seriously needed a strong upper midcard (hopefully a main eventer).


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Another great episode of Raw. Raw has been on fire lately. I appreciate the backstage segments. The actual wrestling that they show is decent/good, sometimes great, including the girls. Ambrose looks like a beast! :ambrose5*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I've been saying that Braun's reactions have been dwindling as of late, but tonight he had the best sustained reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lavidavi35 said:


> That’s a surefire way to get him boos. Beat the piss out of Seth for a prolonged period. Make it uncomfortable. He looks like he just got out of solitary, might as well have him act like it too. He’s been gone for 9 months! He’s never had that happen in 15 years of wrestling so it should be an enormous tamtrum at Seth’s expense.


Exactly, but we all know that Dean-O's impressive ability to have crowd eat out of the palm of his hand regardless of his booking is something of a blessing and a curse:

It'll ensure that his booking will remain at least somewhat strong whether he's on either show, but it pigeonholes him to the point that management will have an out to keep him as HURR DURR DA LUNATIC CRINGE instead of actually letting him gain an edge to his character.

I'm hoping that they finally pull the trigger and turn him, since he and Seth are the only Shield guys who have any chance of actually being capable of alignment changes since the group split. However, I wouldn't be surprised if the WWE shits the bed with him yet again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BTW that Raw dragged so badly, but it was worth sitting through when the end came :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean is going to start calling Seth his little buddy. :mark


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Emperor said:


> No one gives a fuck about a Roman update.
> 
> Give us more Brock <img src="https://media.giphy.com/media/l1tEjnIMztdJusFnKY/giphy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Brock" class="inlineimg" />


Don't get why this forum blows Brock on a regular basis. The guy is boring in the ring, crap on the mic, all he has is booking. Don't remember people rallying for Cena to bury young talent but it's okay when Brock does it when he finds time to be around. I almost see why Vince doesn't listen to this fickle and inconsistent fanbase.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"ONE MORE TIME" chants at Reigns getting fucked up.

:ha

Oh well. At least the two other Shield members get cheered.

:lol


----------



## kuja killer (Jul 24, 2018)

so they were saying "one more time" after all huh ? I knew it.  I loved every momment of brock f'ing up roman.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This RAW was good just because of Dean's return. Really upped the excitement level for Summerslam as well, I'm looking forward to seeing him in Seth's corner. Good chance Seth wins the Title back unless they pull the Heel turn early (but I don't think so).

Dean looks crazy psychotic, it's almost a Heel look. :lol Hmm.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Only seen the opening segment and Ronda beating up those blokes was just awkward

will forward through the rest to see Ambrose considering I have seen he is back


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> Rollins got boo'd during his promo the night after he came back :lmao


Not really the same thing at all. People wanted Seth to be a babyface, and he cut a Heel promo on the crowd. Of course they booed him.

Everyone wants to see Dean as a Heel, so he'd naturally get cheered when that moment occurs.

With that said, there is ways of getting Dean heat. If you book it well. I think they should wait until the return hype cools off.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This RAW was good just because of Dean's return. Really upped the excitement level for Summerslam as well, I'm looking forward to seeing him in Seth's corner. Good chance Seth wins the Title back unless they pull the Heel turn early (but I don't think so).
> 
> Dean looks crazy psychotic, it's almost a Heel look. :lol Hmm.


Even if they pull the heel turn it makes much more sense for Ambrose to have Rollins win the title so he can take it off him in the process of destroying him. Maybe the interview with Seth saying Ambrose's injury was a blessing for his single's career was a plant, work, even though it had some reality to it. I definitively find the timing of it suspicious as Ambrose returned shortly after it and he looks pissed and like others said, like he just got out of jail, a changed man.. not for the "better"


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I basically enjoyed this week's RAW for the opening segment, the Reigns/Heyman/Lesnar segment and the main event. I can't get tired of seeing Rousey beat up people so her beating up the security guards was cool. And her promo was fine as well as Bliss' usual mic work. 

Loved Heyman teasing a possible union with Reigns but it just lead to a surprise distraction so he could spray him in the eyes. That allowed us to see Brock come out and pummel Reigns. The WWE is doing all they can to make the fans want to see Reigns finally dethrone Lesnar. 

And can you believe that I loved Ziggler's mic work in the main event segment? It was pretty good as he's been entertaining lately. But the big news was the return of the Lunatic Fringe and man does he look different. Almost looked like Triple H if you sat in the nosebleeds. This was a great way to end the show. Other notable moments was the Tag Team Title Match and the oddball team up of Balor and Stroman winning their tag match.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Show wasn't all bad.

Opening was a bit much but at least it wasn't Kurt Angle, Steph or Roman.

Seeing Brock beatdown Roman without spamming suplexes is something of improvement. It is Roman though and we know the end result. #Dround-ding

Ending was pretty solid with decent Dolph Promo with Drew and Ambrose's return was good and I like the new look. Looks like an actual Lunatic.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ruby AND Dean returning. wens3


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Rousey beats up security guards, but is spooked by a bat... 

https://mobile.twitter.com/RealMVD/status/1029269595389976578


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> BTW that Raw dragged so badly, but it was worth sitting through when the end came :lol


*Not sure if serious...

If you didn't like yesterday's Raw, you should just stop watching entirely. WWE is not gonna get better than last night.*


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Raw was enjoyable. And this is coming from someone who usually can't stomach to watch the shows live anymore, I watched last nights show from start to finish and I didn't think it was bad. There seemed to be a lot less filler.

-Alex/Rousey exchange
-Lashley killing that random dude
-Reigns getting pepper sprayed, I don't even like Reigns and this made me sympathize with him
-Rollins bringing out Ambrose, Drew and Ziggler both cut pretty good promos as well

I actually kinda wanna start watching week to week again.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Here's my RAW Write up:
- Bliss vs Moon is a match that I don't mind seeing. Both are great and put on great matches when placed together.
- Corbin beating breeze really didn't do nothing for me but Corbin playing Stephanie's lackey is ok I guess.
- Braun is over and it's always cool to see when the crowd gets behind a superstar.
- Lashley vs jobber should've ended with a spear instead of the spinebuster. Great spinebuster but prefer the spear would've been more ruthless.
- Ruby defeating sasha was also great. I really like Ruby can't really put my finger on it but I just like her.

- Brock appearance + beating up reigns = $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Buster Baxter said:


> Raw was enjoyable. And this is coming from someone who usually can't stomach to watch the shows live anymore, I watched last nights show from start to finish and I didn't think it was bad. There seemed to be a lot less filler.
> 
> -Alex/Rousey exchange
> -Lashley killing that random dude
> ...


*And the matches were good too.

Balor/Strowman vs Owens/Mahal was fun. Corbin destroying Balor after was great!

The triple threat tag team championship match was hype.

The girls were good too.*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I just started watching this, I'm surprised no one made a thread to complain about Ronda using Natalya's father death to get a cheap pop


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Ah, Cole...



> Blah blah Big Dawg... blah blah... this sunday at Summerslam, _in what might be the biggest match of Reigns' career_ !


It's not like Roman main evented Wrestlemania right ? iper1


----------



## Raw is Ronda (Aug 7, 2018)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I just started watching this, I'm surprised no one made a thread to complain about Ronda using Natalya's father death to get a cheap pop


Actually cageside seats and some others slammed Ronda for that. They claimed it was despicable to use his death to put Ronda over


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Raw is Ronda said:


> Actually cageside seats and some others slammed Ronda for that. They claimed it was despicable to use his death to put Ronda over


It was.

Disgusting.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah even though Ronda really was upset for Natalya, it didn't need to be so forced. 


On another topic, Mojo botched the Glorious DDT two weeks in a row. It's a bad finisher but still.

Corey saying Miz is "on the best roll of his career" :fpalm I guess having a shitty reality show is more important than losing to everyone for weeks ?

Anyone else thought Ruby looked good this week ? 

Boss and Hug Connection ? Really ? :stupid 
What a terrible name, and the storyline is still not advancing, way to bury both women :fpalm But Sasha will probably kill herself before that feud ends anyway, she almost did last night with another sloppy suicide dive

Ambrose back, I don't really care for him but if he keeps looking like a badass and drops the goofy faces, he could be an interesting heel


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah, Ambrose returning and the IC title picture was the only highlight for me.

Everything else continues on repeat and really hope things go into a different direction after SummerSlam.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That RAW was okay for me.

Nothing really stood out that much for me, but it wasn't particularly terrible or anything.

Highlight was Dana's outfit and lowlight was that atrocious segment from Dolph Ziggler at the end. Didn't really care for Dean's return, especially now that he looks like a dad.

6/10 for me!


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I was fortunate enough to be there Monday. Ambrose got the loudest reaction BY FAR!!! There was a really decent sized crowd. My seat was moved, when I got there. They said I would have an "obstructed view" at the seat I CHOSE when I ordered my ticket. The seat they put me in was right next to the announce booth, opposite the side I wanted to be on, with a big boom camera in the way most of the night. LOL...but it was fine. I saw Roman, I saw Dean, I went back to my hotel a happy camper. And best of all I didn't get arrested for mouthing off or throwing anything at Lesnar or Heyman. I'd call that a win. :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I remember when these threads used to get close to 2000 replies.


----------

